# Proud new owner of an EOS!



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Just picked up a black on black 2009 6M TSI with 30K last night and could not be happier! drives beautifully has great pick up and a blast to drive!  

They basically talked me into paying the extra for cerification as they would not close the deal with out it. However it was an even trade for my 2009 Jetta TDI 6M with the same amt. of miles on it. 

I was happy with the deal and I guess I get a 2 year warranty out of it as well which my TDI did not have so thats always good. 

To all of you Eos owners, what is your favorite feature of your car?


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

which VW dealer did you get it at?


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

mt prospect. However the car came from the Evanston location. I had it transfered because its closer and I know most of the guys at Mt. Prospect.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new Eos, and welcome to the forum.

My favorite feature: the roof goes away 

Kevin


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Agreed! Thank you! My next project is to eliminate the residual smoke scent. One thing I am not happy about but its very mild. I am trying the baking soda see if that works!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> Agreed! Thank you! My next project is to eliminate the residual smoke scent. One thing I am not happy about but its very mild. I am trying the baking soda see if that works!


Also, try spraying Fabreeze into the vents and be sure to change you interior air filter.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Also, try spraying Fabreeze into the vents and be sure to change you interior air filter.


That is a good idea I didnt think about the interior air filters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Vonnie77,

I have the exact same car with 46k miles. Black looks great when it is clean but it almost never looks clean!

1. einszett 961105 Klima Cleaner is a great product for cleaning out smells from cars, you can get it at Amazon.

2. If you want a very high end look to that black paint use clay, Zaino all-in-one and then Zaino clear seal.

PM me if you need more details.

[email protected]


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Vonnie77,
> 
> I have the exact same car with 46k miles. Black looks great when it is clean but it almost never looks clean!
> 
> ...


 Hey thanks for the info. Im sorry it took so long I havent had internet for a while just moved to a new place. 

I totaly have the same problem with black looks fantastic when its clean but so hard to keep clean. I will have to look into that zaino clay treatment. Are there special instructions other than what it says on the bottle. I am worried with doing my first wax/clay job on a black car as I watched my freind try it on his black solstice and it left swirls all over and looked terrible. I do not want to make that mistake.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

We all own ONE black car in our lives


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbup::laugh:


[email protected] said:


> Hey Vonnie77,
> 
> I have the exact same car with 46k miles. Black looks great when it is clean but it almost never looks clean!
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> Hey thanks for the info. Im sorry it took so long I havent had internet for a while just moved to a new place.
> 
> I totaly have the same problem with black looks fantastic when its clean but so hard to keep clean. I will have to look into that zaino clay treatment. Are there special instructions other than what it says on the bottle. I am worried with doing my first wax/clay job on a black car as I watched my freind try it on his black solstice and it left swirls all over and looked terrible. I do not want to make that mistake.


 The trick with using Zaino or any other high performance cleaner and/or wax, on a dark color, is to move in directions, front to back only. Never in circular movents. 

Think about it. Circular motions make swirls. Front to back motions make straight lines which add to the length of your vehicle and are invisible to the eye. 

My current vehicles are Silver and Iron Gray. With these colors it makes no difference which way my waxing motions are. But with some of my previous cars such as deep red and dark gray, it was much more important to adhere to the above basic rules.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Vonnie, 

The procedure for Zaino is on their website but in a nutshell. 

1. Wash with something like Dawn (to strip off existing wax). 
2. Clay the vehicle following directions that came with the clay (don't forget the windows, they will never look cleaner). 
3. Wash to get any of the clay lubricant that remains off. 
4. Apply Zaino All-In-One as directed (use less than you think you need to). 
5. Apply Zaino Clearseal as directed (use a tiny amount) 
6. Step back and enjoy, if you have a question, Zaino responds very quickly to emails.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Vonnie,
> 
> The procedure for Zaino is on their website but in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


 Awesome I appreciate the info!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------

